# Mogadore



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

FYI- Tournament tomorrow (SAT.)
So dont be disappointed
If you cant find a place to park
your trailer. 
Might want to go elsewhere.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Speaking of Mogadore, Lansinger Rd. is in the worst shape I've ever seen. 
I have a 4 wheel drive truck and there is no way I'd take a boat back there. 

The FRBR 4 x 4 crowd has destroyed that place. I come out of there the other evening after a look around and they were starting to gather like it was Yankee Lake Truck Night.

Time for Akron and the ODNR to either patrol it or lock it up!

Saw somebody tore down the light by the ramp and spray painted nice pictures all over the pole too. Thanks idiots.


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

Was out Thursday and heard what sounded like a 4 wheeler going through Lansinger ramp area. Seems like the scenic and quiet aspects of this lake are long gone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

Just like any good thing always comes to an end

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CatmanOne (May 16, 2007)

Cull'in

You are so right. It is the worst I have seen in the 18yrs I have been going there. Hurt my feelings to tell the truth.


----------



## JDonz (Apr 30, 2012)

Darn shame!!! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

So many freaks and not enough circuses. Would love to see the law really go after and crack down on the lowlifes. But I dont see it happening. Shame.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

The bad part is I'm guessing they won't fix the road due to the lack of respect for the place. Which sucks for getting the boat down there. It's not that hard to respect the place and pick up your trash. "IF YOU BRING IT IN YOU CAN TAKE IT BACK WITH YOU"



That's was a dirt bike Thursday down there. Seen him ripping up and down the road when I was driving through...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

I haven't been down there in a year... But you know what? It sucks that the road is messed up, but maybe, just maybe it will keep the crowd down. I doubt... lol


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Place has been packed since ice wen off last Monday!!! There's even people taking Hondas and low riding cars down that road. There's no way I'd even think of taking my impala down there. I've heard a few cars bottom out


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

back in the 80s when the city had rangers out there all the time, you didn't see all this. every fall they would lock lansinger road, then they would open the gate the first Saturday in april. the city has lost interest and the state is dropping the ball on the place. its a shame that the lake falls somewhere in the middle, not totally run by the state or totally by the city.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Appears to me that Lansinger will end up the same as the **** road. There was a shallow ramp you could use if you had a small boat and hip boots. Lansinger was always just a dirt road. They'd run a dozer down it once a year to smooth out the ruts and washouts, maybe dump some gravel-now nothing! We'll all be scrambling to launch at 43, with limited trailer parking-then just shore fishing. Eventually, maybe no fishing at all like Rockwell! What a shame not to take care of a beautiful lake for recreation.....


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Would it even be worth it to contact the rangers and sherriff? I am sure there is a lot more going on there than just kids hanging out. Maybe once a few get busted for underage consumption or with drugs they will clear out.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Maybe we could get Ranger Julie
to chime in here.


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

I think the biggest problem is mogadores not really a park. or a wildlife area. akrons only interest in it is the water and the dnr only keeps it open for rec. opportunitys. no one has any interest in policing it and the local enforcement is already sretched to the limits. Even if they lock it up it will still be a burden to the people that live in the area. the gates arent going to keep the trouble out if they really want in. west branch is a state park same with wingfoot and there policed pretty good. I dont see mogadore ever being a state park. I wonder if there could ever be a partnership with akron and the metro parks? that maybe the only way to get this placed policed and opened back up the way it used to be.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Ever since 911, all the patrol
personnel spend their time at 
Rockwell,whats left of them.
There is only a few of them now.
There was alot of talk 6 or 8 years
ago about Akron selling to developers,
to put high dollar houses out there,
TAXES$$$$$$.
Then the bottom fell out of the market
and I aint heard much since.


----------



## CatfishWilly (Dec 30, 2007)

I wonder what it would take to get some kind of hotline set up specificly for mogadore. Have it go directly to a ranger on duty. I mean if its eyes and ears they need, sign me up. I feel also like maybe we should start some kind of collection going for things like ramp repair, fixing the roads, ect. I bet the folks at mogadore bait and tackle would spread the word and help with taking donations. It's in their interest, cause no one will fish there if its trashed and that means less buisiness. As far as doing the work goes, I've got a truck and tools. If anyone ever wants to do something about it, pm me.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'd be up for it too because I don't wanna see the lake shut down. Last year a guy brought down 2 55 gallon plastic drums for people to throw their trash away and they were actually using them. 2 weeks later the city came and took them away for no reason. The guy was regularly coming and emptying them. I believe the city wants it shut down and our efforts would go unnoticed 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

I would also be interested, but wasnt there an issue a few years back when some volunteers wanted to clean up the boat house area and the city refused ? I agree, the city would just prefer to fence it off and forget about it.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

I had to take one of my rods to mogadore bait, so I drove down lansinger. never seen the road that bad, I wont be back till they grade. been fishing there since 1974 trust me when I say just gate it for the winter. bet you north dike road don't look like that. you guys got me started now. I was against the goodyear fishing and hunting club putting them foreign carp in the lake, its taken a while the change was gradual. once known as the best panfish lake in ohio, where is it today. then the state puts channels in the lake another bad move. while we drive down lansinger there sits the beach area with a ton of parking all you need is a small launch.


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

rockytop said:


> I had to take one of my rods to mogadore bait, so I drove down lansinger. never seen the road that bad, I wont be back till they grade. been fishing there since 1974 trust me when I say just gate it for the winter. bet you north dike road don't look like that.


North ***** been fenced off for 2 yrs.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

REEL GRIP said:


> FYI- Tournament tomorrow (SAT.)
> So dont be disappointed
> If you cant find a place to park
> your trailer.
> Might want to go elsewhere.


What kind of tourney was it?I hope those tourney guys didn't block off parking to that first little bay to the south past the ramp. Those folks seem to have no other place to fish.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

I know its been fenced off. the city used to gate off three places late fall. one was lansinger the other was north dike at old forge, and the third gate was at sunnybrook. and when they opened the gates in april the roads never looked like now. they closed the two for ever, but they keep lansinger open year round. why leave the gate open for the winter, for some larry the cable guys?


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

I am in the middle on the issue of closing the gate for winter, my father in law and I used that area when we ice fished that lake, so did numerous other people. On the other hand I want to be able to launch there without having to drive a tractor or tank back there. I think the winter did a number on the road before the 4x4 guys got to it. I was down the road the last week of good ice and it was really really bad then. So I can imagine what it looks like now. The whole lake is such a shame, I grew up in suffield and have been fishing and swimming in that lake for 25 years. Took swim lessons there at the beach probably 23 or so years ago and would have loved for my kids to be able to have the same experience. Used to be a nice campground as well. I used to love that lake for panfish but now I love it for catfish although the crappies have been really good to me the last 2 years. To sum it all up the whole situation saddens me.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Erieangler51 said:


> I'd be up for it too because I don't wanna see the lake shut down. Last year a guy brought down 2 55 gallon plastic drums for people to throw their trash away and they were actually using them. 2 weeks later the city came and took them away for no reason. The guy was regularly coming and emptying them. I believe the city wants it shut down and our efforts would go unnoticed
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I was out at lansinger last Saturday morning and there was a big group of people walking around picking up trash. Had younger kids kids with them too so I figured it was maybe Boy Scouts or a church group?? As I was leaving there was a car with 15 of the big black trash bags, I counted them, full sitting behind a car. I also ran into a few of them over at the 43 boat house. There are people that care about this lake, the posts in here prove that. It's the few that have no respect for anything that will ruin it. It really is a shame. I stopped in mogadore b&t last night and had a good conversation with an older guy that was working the counter. Really nice guy, first time I have seen him there but he was saying the same thing about it being the kids that are ruining that area.


----------



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

Saw all the boats on the water going to my baseball game and knew they had to be having a tourney


----------



## Bantam3x (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree the winter did the worst to the road. The first thaw I went thru there and it was over foot thick of muck/soup in spots on that road. I do notice an increase of 4x4 guys back there making new roads, driving of side of road to catch the mud, ect. That would stink if the road closed. When I don't have time to fish its nice to drive thru to catch a bit of nature/lake view.


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

City fisher said:


> I was out at lansinger last Saturday morning and there was a big group of people walking around picking up trash. Had younger kids kids with them too so I figured it was maybe Boy Scouts or a church group?? As I was leaving there was a car with 15 of the big black trash bags, I counted them, full sitting behind a car. I also ran into a few of them over at the 43 boat house. There are people that care about this lake, the posts in here prove that. It's the few that have no respect for anything that will ruin it. It really is a shame. I stopped in mogadore b&t last night and had a good conversation with an older guy that was working the counter. Really nice guy, first time I have seen him there but he was saying the same thing about it being the kids that are ruining that area.


Lets not be so quick to blame the kids for ruining this place. its certainly not the kids dumping there construction debri back there, and ive seen my share of 40-50 something slobs back throwing there beer bottles into the lake and leaving there crap around the shore. I would think the very first thing that needs to be done is figuring out who is really supposed to patrol that place and figure out how to get a patrol started. there presence is going to make the biggest differance right away. I live a short drive from there and can count the number of times ive seen enforecement back there on half of one hand.


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

lmbchckn said:


> Lets not be so quick to blame the kids for ruining this place. its certainly not the kids dumping there construction debri back there, and ive seen my share of 40-50 something slobs back throwing there beer bottles into the lake and leaving there crap around the shore. I would think the very first thing that needs to be done is figuring out who is really supposed to patrol that place and figure out how to get a patrol started. there presence is going to make the biggest differance right away. I live a short drive from there and can count the number of times ive seen enforecement back there on half of one hand.


I'm speaking from what I have seen personally. While I have seen older people do their share of leaving trash back there, it's been mostly young kids that I see doing the most of this stuff. I was fishing down there last summer right at the end of lansinger by the bay. A young kid in a lifter jeep Cherokee sport drives down like a bat out of hell and makes a right to try and go up the hill there. He didn't make it and all he did was throw rocks and dirt on every one fishing there. Slams it in reverse and almost hits a guy right by the bank and tears back out of there. I thought for sure he was gonna get yanked out it. It was a young kid, prob mid 20's with a girl in the passenger seat. I can only speak on what I have personally seen but I am sure there are a lot of guilty adults too. Seems the thought of a lot of people these days is, if it isn't theirs they don't care about it. That's regardless of age.


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

Went down lansinger this morning just to look around. thank you to whoever grated the roads. what a huge differance that made.


----------

